

Show HN: Find the best WIFI in town - conradk
http://wifi.conradk.com

======
conradk
Author here. I recently was looking for a good WIFI spot to get some work done
outside my place (where I tend to be less productive). I called out a coffee
place and was told "Sure, we have WIFI". It turns out every page load took 10s
or sometimes more. And I realized this wasn't the first time I had trouble
finding a good WIFI spot. And some friends and family members told me they
could use a site like this.

I know it's not perfect, but I wanted to get it out there and get some
feedback. Enjoy (hopefully)! :-)

------
stockkid
I'd love to be able to comment on the wifi spot. Also, some indicators as to
how old the information is.

